# Habistat issues



## Dibzy133 (3 mo ago)

Hiya. 

Have just changed and cleaned my BPs viv. Put a new bulb in also. 

My stat has its power light on but no heat light. Have tried turning off and taking bulb out and putting it back in (this has happened before where I hadn't put the bulb in properly.) 
Bulb heat won't go above 19c 

Aby recommendations over why this would would be happening?


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I assume you have turned the dial up to max just to see if it kicks in at any point


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

When you say bulb are you referring to a lamp or ceramic? - Ideally Royals should be heated using a ceramic heater rather than a halogen lamp as being a nocturnally active snake, having a light source on 24/7 is not going to give them a true photo period. I would suggest you take a look at the two sticky post fixed at the top of the snake section, one on heating the other is a basic guide to keeping Royals. It would also help if you posted up a picture of your set up, and gave details of enclosure size.


----------



## NickN (11 mo ago)

You say that you put a new bulb in: why was that? Did the old one stop working? As if so, and the new bulb also doesn't work, very likely to be an internal blown fuse (not the plug but inside the stat). You can quite easily get replacements online. It's a bit like the way in the old days of incandescent house bulbs, sometimes one would burn out and trip the entire lighting circuit for the house, or blow the fuse: a good thermostat will incorporate a fuse to prevent damage to itself.


----------



## Bombjack (Jan 16, 2015)

Check connections for loose wires.Try a new bulb.Finally try a new thermostat.

Sounds like the thermostat is faulty.


----------

